# buckshot



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

So this year I will be doing some possible drive hunting with a club I have joined. I still plan on doing a lot of archery/ml hunting, but for the sake of taking the lady or a friend out (i can't take guests on the private areas I hunt) I bought a dedicated hunt shotgun since I wasn't planning on taking off my surefire/side saddle etc on my home 18inch gun and getting a new barrel.

In anycase I got a good deal on the stoeger p350 with the pistol grip in camo. Btw, as a hint acetone takes off the camo (don't ask). In anycase I wanted to do some patterning and tried a variety of loads/chokes at 40 yards to see what would pattern best (moreso bc i want the lady friend if she gets a shot to get one)

I was AMAZED at what I found, and generally while I like to keep my load intell personal this really is that good and thought it would help folks.

I shot a variety of 3inch 00 buck. The best pattern I found was out of a standard benelli full choke.

Federal Premium 3inch 00 buck, patterned at 42 yards with a 28inch diameter.

FEDERAL PREMIUM 3inch 00 BUCK WITH FLITECONTROL WAD, patterned at 42 yards with a 11.75 inch DIAMETER.

the difference is amazing, in case of flukes, I shot 5 of each on CLEAN cardboard targets. I have the cardboard I shot at just as reference at how really good it shot......

Just wanted to offer up that if your not happy with your current load or are planning on patterning a new gun, give it a try.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have always used 1 Buck for driving or running dogs. I rarely sit in a stand with a shotgun but when I do I use 00.

I would also fill the gun up with whatever you plan on shooting and empty the gun rapidly. Do this several times to make sure it will not jam. I have seen a number of shotguns not properly cycle all brands of shells. When the deer are coming at you in a blurr you may need more than one shot. It would suck for your gun to jam when a buck of a lifetime is passing you at 50mph and you are trying to get a shell ready to fire.

We did a lot of man driving when I was younger. I remember hearing buckshot coming down thru the woods bouncing off trees. There are people shot every year making drives. Some idiots don't care where they shoot when the deer are running past. It is the same ones that shoot a low flying dove with someone across the field from them. Be careful and have fun.We always did it toward the end of the season when deer are spooked and only travel at night.

For the lady, you may want to let her shoot some 2 3/4 inch shells. It will be easier on her shoulder.

Darin


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Was gonna ask why 3",,, you do know the 2-3/4 shoots faster and further,,, the only plus side of 3" is there are a few more pellets but you will get deeper penatration with the 2-3/4

Both shells have the same amount of powder. I know you know this but not everyone does. I always prefered the copper plated loads.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I have always used 2 3/4 in buckshot. It cycles faster and just works better for me. I have to agree with Shooter.

Darin


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Was gonna ask why 3",,, you do know the 2-3/4 shoots faster and further,,, the only plus side of 3" is there are a few more pellets but you will get deeper penatration with the 2-3/4
> 
> Both shells have the same amount of powder. I know you know this but not everyone does. I always prefered the copper plated loads.


(shaking my head)

Shooter, I'm sure back when you used to shoot eek you know back when we were cooking over open fires instead of in kitchens that may have been true, but it aint been like that in a number of years.

While the term "magnum" is much like "stopping power" and has no ansi/saami specs or definition, velocity does.

While the 3.5 shells in most turkey loads shoot similarly between 3.5 and 3, buckshot does not. 3.5 is slower than 3. BUT 3 is not slower than 2.75 for most manufactures or with premium ammunition.

Remington's 3.5 load has 18 00 and mv of 1125fps, 3 goes to 15 pellets and mv of 1225, and the 2.75 does 12 pellets at 1290. That being said their premium 2.75 does 9 pellets at 1375.

However in the Federal Buckshot loads its different, their premium buckshot, be it with or without the flitecontrol wad shoots 3 and 2.75inch shells both at 1325fps with either 12 or 9 pellets. These shotshells, and almost all premium loadings have differing powder per shell and are designed for specific purposes. 

3 and even the 2.75 inch shells all come in a variety of options in shot size, powder (ie reduced recoil/defensive loads).


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

11.75 inch group at 42 yards is a tight group. Maybe to tight. The deer are coming at or by you in a blurr. Maybe a little less tight group would be better for driving or running dogs. Less than 30 yards you will basically be shooting a rifle. For an advanced shooter you can probably get away with it but for a beginer you may want shell that spreads more.

Back in the day we went to K-mart we bought what was on sale. We stuffed our pockets full and went to the woods. There is a much better selection these days. I still hunt with Feberal Premium copper plated shot in 3 inch and 2 3/4. I pattern them around 30 yards and call it good.

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

When I did hunt, I used 3 1/2 inch home loads that I loaded myself in a Mossberg 935 with a turkey choke. In my slug gun, Mossberg 500a, the Federal Premium 2 3/4 slugs were the best. I didn't do drives, not my type of thing. Anyway, Federal makes some good ammo.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Finger,,, ain't no need in beating your head against a brick wall,, you see these young snots ain't gonna believe a dang thing we tellem unless you can show them on your smart phone with some kind of an APP


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Around here the first couple of shots is to clear brush anyway. You got to make the 3rd, 4th and 5th shot count. The last time I ran dogs I had 5 come by me. 4 of the 5 only made it about 30 yards past me. That Remington 870 was roaring and spitting some 1 buck that day. They were nose to tail about 30 yards away from me. Circled behind me and was heading back into the thicket way in front of the dogs. I piled them up. That was a good day.

Another day we were making drives and we lined up and there was a 10 year old boy shooting a 20 gauge. He was shooting slugs. We put him and his grandpaw at the end shooting in a different direction. The drivers jumped a doe up and she ran down the line. Every stander shot at that deer but she was a little too far off. When the shooting stopped the deer laid dead infront of that 10 year old. H was tickled to death. It was his first deer. This big fat jackass ran up to the deer and said this is my deer. The little boy said I shot it and it fell. He said I put 2 rounds in her and she is mine. I got up there and said the little man got his first. The jackass said no it is my deer. I said every stander shot at that deer. We loaded it up and took it back to the cabin. Jackass is stilll claiming the deer. The little boy is crying. I take jackass around the cabin and I said if there is a 20 gauge slug hole in that deer anywhere it is the boys deer. He said I know I hit it. I said I don't give a good damn if you hit it. We snatched the hide off that deer and there was about 5 lbs of buckshot in her. You could hardly find a place where there was not a buckshot hole. But when we got the hide down to the shoulders there was a 20 gauge slug hole thru both lungs. The jackass said I didn't want that deer anyway and got in his truck and left. Not only did that boy hit the deer but he hit it perfectly while on a dead run. I could have beat that guys ass for trying to take that deer away from that boy. 

Darin


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Shooter said:


> Finger,,, ain't no need in beating your head against a brick wall,, you see these young snots ain't gonna believe a dang thing we tellem unless you can show them on your smart phone with some kind of an APP


Lol, is that right Shooter? Maybe us young, if i even get the chance to fall into that catagory anymore smartazzes only listen to old folks that are worth listening to! I mean some of them got them some street cred. Btw, those velocity figures, theyr'e from Fed and Remington. I only added the smiley face! 

Darin,

that sounds awful. It's amazing how some folks act, truly is a great indicator of someones moral and ethical viewpoints. I mean, what adult would not have wanted for that boy to shoot it? Hell, i'da lied about it..... 

The club i joined is a small group of guys, several of which i know, and one of which i can say is a good friend. From what I understand they do some man drives toward the last few weeks and also want to get the doe numbers down and are also a qdm club. I also want to get my ladyfriend into the woods a few times and the private places where I am the only one out, the owners do not want me bringing anyone. I hope she gets a shot at one or 12 of them.... She's my 10 yr old kid. Hopefully by then I'm done hunting unless I see rackazilla.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Good luck brother!!!

I scored 80 acres of hardwoods last week. I am in a club but I can't take my son unless he hunts in the same stand as me. He has been hunting by himself for a few years now. He can hunt in a stand by himself on the 80 acres. I have to get some stands up in the next week or so. It is time to start getting ready.

He shot a old doe with a 12 gauge when he was 12. He was shooting 3 inch Federal premiums copper plated. It dang near knocked him on his butt. He can handle it but he don't want to shoot them very much. He has a new 243 and a 50 cal muzzleloader. I bought that 7mm-08 from Green Ford earlier this year. Maybe he can kill a few with it.

Darin


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Good luck brother!!!
> 
> I scored 80 acres of hardwoods last week. I am in a club but I can't take my son unless he hunts in the same stand as me. He has been hunting by himself for a few years now. He can hunt in a stand by himself on the 80 acres. I have to get some stands up in the next week or so. It is time to start getting ready.
> 
> ...


Well damn Darin, she's a ladyfriend not my son! I thought I was ahead of the curve gettin a gun she could shoot and at least if she misses i can say, oh its ok, they weren't sitting still, lol...

Actually having seen her shoot clays for the first time I have no doubt she can hit a deer. I've always wondered this. So i've noticed that women who've never shot, seem to be REALLY good at shooing clays. The only thing I can come up with is that they can't actually hit what they're aiming at, and that their aim is off.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I was comparing my son to your lady friend. I was just saying that I know what you are talking about when you said you can't take her to the hunt you have on the other property. It is costing me $400 to get my son somewhere to hunt with me.

Darin


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

most women have no preconceived notions about shooting and are open to instructions, unlike most men who think they're all Daniel Boone...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Dixieslugs.com check out their buckshot.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Finger_Mullet said:


> Dixieslugs.com check out their buckshot.


VERY impressive.


----------

